# SS 15.07.17 - Pettersson #7



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Allan Pettersson (1911 - 1980)

Symphony No. 7 

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Realdeadblues is away, so I will post this.

Another weekend is upon us and this time it's a little Swedish music from Allan Pettersson. I haven't heard this one in quite some time so I'm looking forward to giving it a spin.

I hope every one will join in and I wish you all a good weekend

I'll be listening to:








Norrköping Symphony Orchestra, Leif Segerstam


----------



## Bertali (Jul 14, 2017)

I'll try to get time to listen to this one.
I just bought a used copy since its been OOP for a long time.






Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Sergiu Comissiona


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Ditto the Segerstam recording here.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

Mika said:


> I'll be listening to:
> 
> View attachment 95986
> 
> Norrköping Symphony Orchestra, Leif Segerstam


I'll be listening to this one later tonight with the little dude. This one will be a new one for me.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I'll be spinning the CPO album (Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Hamburg, Albrecht).

Thanks for stepping in by the way!


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

almost missed this one, and being caught with my symphonic pants down , I'll have to listen to a youtube performance: 
Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Roman Kofman


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Found two copies of this one in my collection, an LP and a CD:

















I'll decide which to listen to by doing a coin toss.
Now, if I can only find a coin.

I'd probably be _able_ to find a coin if I _didn't _have multiple copies of music in my collection!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Mika said:


> Realdeadblues is away, so I will post this.
> 
> Another weekend is upon us and this time it's a little Swedish music from Allan Pettersson. I haven't heard this one in quite some time so I'm looking forward to giving it a spin.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mika once again for filling in.

My apologies to everyone for not posting or getting word out that I wouldn't be around. Family matters caught me off guard and I was no where near a computer until today.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

realdealblues said:


> Thank you Mika once again for filling in.
> 
> My apologies to everyone for not posting or getting word out that I wouldn't be around. Family matters caught me off guard and I was no where near a computer until today.


Hopefully you can get a chance to listen at least, I thought it was a rather good one


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> Thank you Mika once again for filling in.
> 
> My apologies to everyone for not posting or getting word out that I wouldn't be around. Family matters caught me off guard and I was no where near a computer until today.


Wishing you all the best realdealblues.


----------

